

Ask HN: What are your other interests? - ninetax

I love reading HN because of the great quality of comments and discussion. I wish there were other similar communities of people maybe focused around different things like history, politics, science, security, music, sports, etc.<p>For instance, I love history. I would really enjoy a community where something like this[1] could be posted and people could share insights about it.<p>So my question is, besides software, hardware, and startups, what cool stuff interests you? Is there enough of an interest in this community to perhaps set up a separate site with another focus?<p>1. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer
======
timjahn
Every Christmas season, I design, program, and construct a dancing musical
lights display. Info at <http://jahnchristmas.com>

------
spoletto
Do you know about <http://www.reddit.com/r/history>? There are subreddits for
many different interests. I've found them to be of similar quality to HN.
Great communities of people communicating around a shared interest. :)

~~~
ninetax
Thank you. I just spent 2 hours trying to subscribe to awesome subreddits. I
do think there is a substantial increase in quality in the non default subs vs
the default subs.

Do you have any subreddit recommendations?

------
hoka
competitive latin ballroom dancing :-)

